# Welcome to www.DogFoodChat.com



## Lee_Miracolo (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I also have been checking out the different foods, and I'm sick of switching my dogs around. Which food do you find really good. I have found a excellent website with ratings on dog food, and have switched to a 5* dog food called Canidee, so far I'm happy with the ingreditents and the kibble is small as I have small dogs. Even my big dogs like it and the small kibble does not bother them. I was feeding Avoderm but I do not like the condition of my dogs coats on that food and I do show and want the coats to be as perfect as I can get them. Lee


----------



## Kandis (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi, I feed Timberwolf, wild and natural to my dogs and as a treat I feed them Pet Botonical. I feed my cats Soup for Cats lite. How am I doing on nutrition.


----------



## The_Pet_Kitchen (Jun 28, 2008)

I have all natural pet food no by-products,no recalls no corn, all made of human grade food. Canidae ALS, and Evo just to name a couple.


----------



## Dogs1 (Jul 15, 2008)

I feed my 3 labs a barf diet, and seeing the result, will never go back to commercial food.


----------



## Lori1 (Jul 15, 2008)

I was feeding my dog crap until he started throwing up, had loose stools, and lost his hair and had flaky skin. I switched to Canidae. HE didnt like it, but ate it out of hunger. His coat grew back, not flakes, he is soft and gorgeous. I am now feeding him Natural Balance Venison and sweet potato. He sort of likes it, but of course like us, he would rather have junk food. I even put my cats on natural balance and our senior is more active and looks better too.


----------



## Lisa1 (Jul 27, 2008)

I have 6 dogs. I have been feeding them kibbles and bits because its really all they will eat but i need to get them on something better for them. My problem is I have an 18 year old weenie dog and then the rest of my dogs are just your basic adult dogs. Shouldnt she been on a seperate diet or is the all natural dog food good for all of them. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## jesi (Sep 13, 2008)

i have 2 beagles , my female (2yrs) will eat anything but my male (1yr) has food allergies that my vet still cant pinpoint the ingredent that is causing it, i feed them natures recipe-easy to digesright now and he still has loose stools half the time , hes not gaining any weight and is so small. i cant afford to cook home meal and afraid i will leave out nutritional needs, about once a week i feed him turkey and rice just to balence the lose stool but i know its not a long term fix, if anyone has any advice- please help! for now - holding my breath for the next recall!


----------



## nellieroxy1 (Jun 16, 2008)

i have researched the pet foods extensively, dog and cat since
i have so many and was cooking for them months. i finally
found a dog food called PROMISE.natural organic, which after
talking to the company is about the best you will find
you can buy it at Petco or Wholefoods. It is about the price
of Iams. For my poodle, i feed her brown rice and ground turkey, and give her a chewable vitamim. That is sufficient.
if your dog has allergies, to be safe, i would continue with
the rice brown and turkey, but Promise also comes in cans.


----------



## suzan (Sep 14, 2008)

I am writing in response to the pet recall. i think it is horrible that the poor dogs food is contaminated. They depend upon us to feed them and care for them and then they get poisened? I would like to introduce my food which is holistic, organic and wholesome. The ingredients are all-natural with vitimins, minerals and antioxidents. With the recalls people are turning to a more natural diet. Please feel free to check out my site. suzyshealthypetcafe.com


----------

